# Tajima Floppy Disk to USB Conversion



## kb25 (Jul 16, 2015)

Has anyone converted their older Tajimas to USB? Heck, has anyone converted their machines to any technology made post-2000???

We've tried an aftermarket conversion kit from a reputable embroidery-related company and it was total garbage. Formatted USB sticks (used, new, small, large, etc) and nothing worked. Have also tried to throw in a cheap internal USB drive and it didn't work. 

If anyone has had any success with a conversion, I'd love to know how it's done!


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I changed for Tajima TMFD,TMFX and Tajima TFD II disk reader.
Not all USB emulators are suitable for Tajima !
What model is your machine?
Read 720 k or 1.44 Mb disk ?


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I changed both my tajimas over to usb which I got from Alnoor at Twiga Industries in Canada. Haven't had a problem, and he walked thru the installation and any problems.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

USB reader is not the same product like FLOPPY/USB emulator.
USB reader is an external device !


----------



## kb25 (Jul 16, 2015)

We have TMEs and TEHXs that read 1.44mb floppys.


----------



## SIGN PRO 11645 (Apr 17, 2017)

I made the conversion to USB and it wasn't hard. I even changed out the battery to the CPU which requires some soldering.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

For TME the only option is to use an external USB reader.
But you can use this external USB reader for both machines.
At this moment do you use an Tajima TFD II disk reader for TME machine ?


----------

